

Are hobby projects with monetization potential considered "outside employment"? - Xcelerate

I am attending grad school this fall in engineering.  I've been reading the graduate handbook, and it states that working as a research assistant (20 hours a week) constitutes a full-time job and outside employment is not allowed.<p>However, in my free time (for entertainment), I have lots of little programming projects I've been working on.  Some are simple mobile apps; some are large web applications.  If I began making money off of any of these projects, would that constitute "employment"?  Note that I'm not working with anyone but myself, and I don't plan on becoming a business any time soon, so I'd like to think of it as "hobby that makes a few bucks", but I want to be sure.  Also important is that none of this would interfere with my school work; as weird as it sounds, programming is a relaxation activity for me.<p>I'm a little bit hesitant to ask the school about it, because it may come across wrong and I'd prefer to keep my personal life independent of my research activity.<p>What do you all think?
======
logn
Unless you have a W-2 or have substantial income or benefits, I don't think
this counts.

